# 8139too can't retrieve the MAC address of RTL8139

## TimeManx

I have an Realtek RTL8139 on a PCI slot on my motherboard. I'm using kernel 3.2.0 which can't retrieve the MAC address of the controller. It just returns 00:00:00:00:00:00.

dmesg says

```
[    0.222636] pci 0000:03:01.0: [10ec:8139] type 0 class 0x000200

[    4.866244] 8139too: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

[    4.866297] 8139too 0000:03:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    4.867273] 8139too 0000:03:01.0: eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd600, 00:00:00:00:00:00, IRQ 19
```

because of which NetworkManager says

```
Jan 12 05:41:07 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <error> [1326327067.356378] [nm-device-ethernet.c:752] real_update_permanent_hw_address(): (eth1): unable to read permanent MAC address (error 0)
```

If I manually set the address using ifconfig

```
ifconfig eth1 up hw ether 00:23:8b:72:fb:ef
```

then it starts working

dmesg

```
[  129.651960] 8139too 0000:03:01.0: eth1: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

[  139.976656] eth1: no IPv6 routers present
```

NetworkManager

```
Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> (eth1): carrier now ON (device state 20)

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> (eth1): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'carrier-changed') [20 30 40]

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'eth1'.

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) starting connection 'eth1'

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> (eth1): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> (eth1): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> (eth1): preparing device.

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> (eth1): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

Jan 12 05:43:05 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[836]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...
```

I have tried every option that comes up on enabling 8139too in the kernel. Tried building it in the kernel and also as a module. Results are the same.

So this is probably a bug in the module, right?

----------

## TimeManx

It's a hardware problem. The MAC burnt into the adapter is 00:00:00:00:00:00.

Problem not related to linux.

----------

